# Western Digital My Book AV DVR Expander 1TB



## cliffords (Aug 16, 2016)

is the Western Digital My Book AV DVR Expander 1TB at $130. on Tivo the same as the one on Amazon for $235.?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cliffords said:


> is the Western Digital My Book AV DVR Expander 1TB at $130. on Tivo the same as the one on Amazon for $235.?


Without a link to either of them there's no way to tell.
Neither are worth it when you can replace the internal drive with a 2TB or 3TB fairly painlessly and not have double the failure points IMNSHO.


----------



## UroTivo (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes. The same. Ironic isn't it?!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes. The same.

This is a discontinued model from WD (no longer in production). Prices tend to go up on online retailers when there is a shortage of the discontinued electronics


----------



## Elliot2 (Dec 15, 2016)

I see it online for $92 at dvr expander tivo - Google Search
I've been using one for two years on a series 3 and just switched it to my Roamio


----------

